# Happy Birthday to Me



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

I know this is a bit attention seeking, but it's my birthday today!
I'm now officially old!

Sam x


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Hope ya have a great Birthday!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday to you


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Samhain.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAM!
:googly: :googly: :googly:


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday!! Have a great day!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy B Day to you "Old Man"


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I have toilet paper older that you...none the less, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy birthday!!!!!!!


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

happy happy joy joy


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

A little late, but still wishing you a Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Pshyeaaah -- OLD... uh huh.......

Hope it was a good day!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Buy yourself a birthday present from the new Halloween invasion in the UK.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Happy birthday Old man!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey me too me too wants to wish you had a wonderful haunting Birthday. Hope it was frightfully scary ...well something like that LOL.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Happy birhtday Sam, but me thinks you might need a few more to claim 'old' fame.


----------

